# First Bear of the Season



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I mark my calendar on the day certain things happen; the day I hear the first loon, the day the ice goes out on our nearby lake, the day the ***** willows first bud out in the bog, the day I see the first Robin, the day I hear a grouse drum for the first time, the return of our resident Phoebe. 

Today my calendar said "Bear". 

So, just like clockwork, who shows up besides this lovely young bruin.

He hung around long enough to determine that we had brought in our birdseed feeder some days in advance of our annual "Bear Return". 

He'll be back to check again. 

And so will others. We had six bears last spring/summer


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Such great pictures, WIHH!
I never tire of seeing bears.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Beautiful. Good poses. Shiny coats. No visible parasites pestering them. Hope you like the visits.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Bret said:


> Beautiful. Good poses. Shiny coats. No visible parasites pestering them. Hope you like the visits.


the pests are at a bare minimum- they haven't hatched out yet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With no bears in the area I know of I mark, bees bringing in pollen from skunk cabbage and ussy willows (march 28th most years). First Morel found of the year (April 5 seems to be the norm). First ramps up (April 18th seems to be the day most years).

Any way great pictures of that bear, seems like they have came thru the winter in fine shape and have not rubbed the fur yet.

Al


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice looking.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pics - bout as close as I'd want to be... the bear there and me here!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> the pests are at a bare minimum- they haven't hatched out yet.


I don't think the ticks now they are supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wanting to go up there hunting Black Bear while I still can.

I thought maybe this Fall but Tina said no.

big rockpile


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd like to live where there are bears.
We've had them wander through, but I've never seen one.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We came to the Lake cabin yesterday and saw 3 bears in town of Wallowa Lake. I sat on the porch last night with my spotting scope watching the bears on the cliffs of the Wallowa's to the south. Still easy with little foliage yet and snow on the ground. I thought my bear hunting days were over but with my leg getting better and cataract surgery soon, I should be able to go again this fall. I scoped out a nice young cinnamon boar....James


----------

